# commodious attic; that she created



## hhtt

"It was in the commodious attic of this house that she created her private museum."

Merhaba yukarıdaki cümlede geçen "commodious attic" ve "that she created" kısımlarının Türkçe karşılıkları nedir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

hhtt said:


> "It was in the commodious attic of this house that she created her private museum."
> 
> Merhaba yukarıdaki cümlede geçen "commodious attic" ve "that she created" kısımlarının Türkçe karşılıkları nedir?
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Kimse cevap vermemis, ben yardimci olmaya calisayim.

Commodious, commodity ve daha cok accomodate i cagristiriyor. " ample space " tarzi birsey olsa gerek ( bos alani cok ve kitaplari / artefact leri barindirabilir )

That she created - yarattigi, yoktan var ettigi

Kendi ozel muzesini, evin iste bu hacimli tavanarasinda olusturmustu.


----------



## hhtt

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Kimse cevap vermemis, ben yardimci olmaya calisayim.
> 
> Commodious, commodity ve daha cok accomodate i cagristiriyor. " ample space " tarzi birsey olsa gerek ( bos alani cok ve kitaplari / artefact leri barindirabilir )
> 
> That she created - yarattigi, yoktan var ettigi
> 
> Kendi ozel muzesini, evin iste bu hacimli tavanarasinda olusturmustu.



Yani commodious hacimli mi demek, saç sıfatı gibi olmadı mı biraz, ya da kitap ve bu tarz durumlar için geniş demiyor muyuz? Sanırım commodious geniş ve ferah anlamına gelir. Ama buradaki ferah ne? İnsanı nane gibi ferahlatan birşey mi? Bir de "bu/this" in yeri evin önünde değil mi? Yeniden toparlarsak: "Kendi özel müzesi evin
bu geniş tavan arasındaydı." olmaz mı? Bir de orjinal cümle bana tuhaf geldi. Böyle olması gerekmiyor muydu: It was in the commodious attic of this house in which she created her private museum?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

hhtt said:


> Yani commodious hacimli mi demek, saç sıfatı gibi olmadı mı biraz, ya da kitap ve bu tarz durumlar için geniş demiyor muyuz? Sanırım commodious geniş ve ferah anlamına gelir. Ama buradaki ferah ne? İnsanı nane gibi ferahlatan birşey mi? Bir de "bu/this" in yeri evin önünde değil mi? Yeniden toparlarsak: "Kendi özel müzesi evin
> bu geniş tavan arasındaydı." olmaz mı? Bir de orjinal cümle bana tuhaf geldi. Böyle olması gerekmiyor muydu: It was in the commodious attic of this house in which she created her private museum?
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Hacimli , yani buyuk ve artefact koymaya elverisli.


----------



## banukarakas

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Kimse cevap vermemis, ben yardimci olmaya calisayim.
> 
> Commodious, commodity ve daha cok accomodate i cagristiriyor. " ample space " tarzi birsey olsa gerek ( bos alani cok ve kitaplari / artefact leri barindirabilir )
> 
> That she created - yarattigi, yoktan var ettigi
> 
> Kendi ozel muzesini, evin iste bu hacimli tavanarasinda olusturmustu.



Bu öneri güzel. "hacimli tavanarası" kulağa biraz tuhaf geliyor, geniş denebilir.
"Kendi kişisel müzesini bu evin geniş tavan arasına kurmuştu."

Tabii çeviri yaparken illa ki cümlenin hangi bağlam içinde verildiğine bakmak lazım. Belki paragrafın başı öyle başka bir şekilde yazılmıştır ki, bu verdiğimiz önerileri de düzeltip değiştirmek gerekebilir.

Onun dışında, sanırım cümlenin grameri de sizin kafanızı karıştırmış. Bir tuhaflık yok cümlede, burada müzeyi başka bir yere değil de özellikle tavanarasına kurmuş olduğuna vurgu yapıldığı için o kısım başa alınmış. 

Yani "Evin tavan arasına kendi kişisel müzesini kurmuştu" gibi bir cümle olsaydı "She created her private museum in the attic of this house" derdi, ama burada muhtemelen bu müzeden - yani artık bu müzevari mekandan - bu cümlenin öncesinde de bahsetmiş. Sonra da diyor ki "işte müzeyi de bu tavan arasına kurmuş". Yukarıdaki ilk yorumda geçen "işte" ifadesi de o vurguyu karşılıyor zaten.

Umarım açıklayıcı olmuştur.


----------



## hhtt

banukarakas said:


> Bu öneri güzel. "hacimli tavanarası" kulağa biraz tuhaf geliyor, geniş denebilir.
> "Kendi kişisel müzesini bu evin geniş tavan arasına kurmuştu."
> 
> Tabii çeviri yaparken illa ki cümlenin hangi bağlam içinde verildiğine bakmak lazım. Belki paragrafın başı öyle başka bir şekilde yazılmıştır ki, bu verdiğimiz önerileri de düzeltip değiştirmek gerekebilir.
> 
> Onun dışında, sanırım cümlenin grameri de sizin kafanızı karıştırmış. Bir tuhaflık yok cümlede, burada müzeyi başka bir yere değil de özellikle tavanarasına kurmuş olduğuna vurgu yapıldığı için o kısım başa alınmış.
> 
> Yani "Evin tavan arasına kendi kişisel müzesini kurmuştu" gibi bir cümle olsaydı "She created her private museum in the attic of this house" derdi, ama burada muhtemelen bu müzeden - yani artık bu müzevari mekandan - bu cümlenin öncesinde de bahsetmiş. Sonra da diyor ki "işte müzeyi de bu tavan arasına kurmuş". Yukarıdaki ilk yorumda geçen "işte" ifadesi de o vurguyu karşılıyor zaten.
> 
> Umarım açıklayıcı olmuştur.



Türkçe dilbilgisini pek bilmiyorum da, Türkçe'de cümlenin herhangi bir noktasını vurgulamak için o kısmı başa mı alıyoruz?

1. Müzeyi işte bu tavan arasına kurmuş.
2. İşte bu tavan arasına müzeyi kurmuş.

1 ve 2 arasında anlam ya da vurgu bakımından fark nedir?


----------



## banukarakas

hhtt said:


> Türkçe dilbilgisini pek bilmiyorum da, Türkçe'de cümlenin herhangi bir noktasını vurgulamak için o kısmı başa mı alıyoruz?
> 
> 1. Müzeyi işte bu tavan arasına kurmuş.
> 2. İşte bu tavan arasına müzeyi kurmuş.
> 
> 1 ve 2 arasında anlam ya da vurgu bakımından fark nedir?


fiilden önce gelen kısımdadır vurgu. Anadiliniz Türkçe değilse Türkçeye çeviri yapmamanızı öneririm.


----------



## hhtt

banukarakas said:


> fiilden önce gelen kısımdadır vurgu. Anadiliniz Türkçe değilse Türkçeye çeviri yapmamanızı öneririm.



Anadilim Türkçe. O zaman vurgu bakımımdan doğru olanı 1. oluyor. İngilizce orjinal cümlede vurgu "commodious attic"de.  O zaman İngilizce'de vurgulu olan bölümün yerini nasıl tarif edebiliriz?


----------



## banukarakas

hhtt said:


> Anadilim Türkçe. O zaman vurgu bakımımdan doğru olanı 1. oluyor. İngilizce orjinal cümlede vurgu "commodious attic"de.  O zaman İngilizce'de vurgulu olan bölümün yerini nasıl tarif edebiliriz?



İngilizcede cümlenin türüne ve yapısına göre değişiyor. Öyle tek bir kuraldan bahsedemiyoruz. İngilizcenin söz dizimi (sentaks) kuralları daha farklı işliyor çünkü.


----------



## hhtt

banukarakas said:


> İngilizcede cümlenin türüne ve yapısına göre değişiyor. Öyle tek bir kuraldan bahsedemiyoruz. İngilizcenin söz dizimi (sentaks) kuralları daha farklı işliyor çünkü.



Bu cümleye İngilizcede _cleft sentence _deniliyor. Bu cümle türünün Türkçe karşılığı/anlamı nedir?


----------

